# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Symbionic Leg, Össur hf., Reykjavik, Iceland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Ossur

----------


## Airicist

SYMBIONIC LEG User Guide

Published on Jan 9, 2013




> The SYMBIONIC LEG is the first complete bionic leg. Combining a powered ankle and an adaptive microprocessor knee joint, the SYMBIONIC LEG provides unmatched benefits for transfemoral amputees.
> 
> The active toe lift in swing clears the ground and minimizes the risk of tripping. Should a stumble occur, an advanced stumble recovery feature protects the user from a fall by providing instant stance support.
> 
> Automatic terrain adaptation adjusts the ankle angle according to the steepness of the slope, generating better ground contact and optimal knee response when ascending or descending ramps.
> 
> Using the heel height adjustment, the user can change shoes or go barefoot without compromising the alignment of the prosthesis.

----------


## Airicist

SYMBIONIC® LEG by Ossur - Stacey Pryor's story 

Published on Sep 10, 2012




> Stacey is a Telecom technology consultant, mother, and former C-Leg user, and this is Stacey's story about how SYMBIONIC® LEG enables her to move naturally with more safety, symmetry and confidence than ever before
> 
> "Before, I avoided ramps and inclines at all cost, but with the SYMBIONIC® LEG my mom noticed immediately that I had started walking in a much more fluent and natural way."

----------


## Airicist

SYMBIONIC® LEG 3 - Queen's Story 

Published on Jun 23, 2014




> Move naturally on SYMBIONIC LEG 3, the only complete bionic leg integrating a microprocessor knee with a powered microprocessor ankle for unmatched safety, symmetry and confidence.

----------

